# Sage barista pro uneven amount of double shot



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

I've had this machine for a couple of weeks now and I've managed to dial it in properly after lots of testing.

I switch between 2 types of fresh beans, always weigh 14 gram of beans. Both makes a double shot in about 25 seconds on grind setting 1.

But the last 2 days the amount of coffee that comes out has been uneven. Yesterday the shot was too large (didn't measure) and tasted very bitter, and today it was very small but tasted ok. I've had the same settings for 2 weeks without problems.

What could it be? I have not cleaned the machine yet, but I noticed "flush" in the panel today. Could the lack of cleaning cause this problem? I'm not sure how often and what to do?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@smurfine Keeping a coffee machine clean is vitally important...what do you do at the moment to keep the machine clean, e.g. any regular cleaning, after shot clean up etc..?


----------



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @smurfine Keeping a coffee machine clean is vitally important...what do you do at the moment to keep the machine clean, e.g. any regular cleaning, after shot clean up etc..?


 I purge and wipe off the steaming wand every time after use. I also make an empty single-shot and double-shot before use. Is there something else I should do?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

smurfine said:


> I purge and wipe off the steaming wand every time after use. I also make an empty single-shot and double-shot before use. Is there something else I should do?


 Do your clean up after use, that way it doesn't bake on on



clean shower screen/gasket after use with group brush


clean portafilter daily (even though you might flush after use


you might want to make an empty single just to warm things up before use


clean/sanitise the tank weekly


----------



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Do your clean up after use, that way it doesn't bake on on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I also clean portafilter every time after use. I also make an empty shot before use, and I clean the tank.

But Is there something else that can cause this problem?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

smurfine said:


> Yes I also clean portafilter every time after use. I also make an empty shot before use, and I clean the tank.
> 
> But Is there something else that can cause this problem?


 Dunno, depends what else your doing


----------

